# Gotta Buy A New One...



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

Alright, so my broil king vertical is no more, hate my pellet smoker so I guess that means its time for something new and shiny. I ideally want an offset smoker but they don't seem to be in my price range unless I'm looking at a COS like a OKJ, which are nice but I don't want to be babysitting too much and our weather here isn't always co-operative (Canada). I've kind of settled on either the Chubby 3400, or possibly a WSM 22 with some mods. The problem I'm having is that the Chubby 3400 looks like it would be a tight squeeze for a packer brisket. Does it have many advantages over the WSM? or would I be better off spending the money difference and spending it on modding the WSM? The chubby right now is 1079.99 plus tax and the WSM is 549.99 plus tax.


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

My budget would be around that $1100 CAD mark. I usually smoke around 250 so the lower temps in the chubby aren't a huge deal.  I guess my only other crutch is size, I don't do huge cooks but I'd like the option to do multiple meats at once.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2019)

What mods are your taking about? I've had my 22" WSM for a few years and haven't added or changed anything. 

Chris


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

Just sealing it up, heavier door, hinged lid and probably some casters


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2019)

Craig Ward said:


> Just sealing it up, heavier door, hinged lid and probably some casters



Sealing it up and heavier door may not be necessary. After a few good smokes the WSM seals itself up pretty well. I suggest using it for a few cooks first before modding it(unless your really into modding things). The hinge and casters are more of a personal preference. I have a table next to my smoker so I just set the lid on it. Casters wouldn't do me much good outside on the yard or going down the stair from my garage to my yard, but if I smoked on my driveway then I would probably rethink casters. Good luck with either one you choose and most of all enjoy it. If your looking for an even more set-it-and-forget smoker then the WSM already is. Then maybe a guru would be in line. I don't do overnight cooks so I haven't bothered going that route, but some here have. 


If you have any questions - feel free to ask. 
Chris


----------



## motolife313 (May 7, 2019)

How about a reverse flow?


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

The problem I'm having is sourcing. Tough to find smokers in Canada.   The Weber is half the price of the chubby so maybe that is the best option.


----------



## JC in GB (May 7, 2019)

If I was choosing between those two, I would get the WSM 22 and a BBQ guru or other type of PID controller.


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

The selling point on the chubby is the cold weather smoking.Once it gets up to temp, it should hold it longer than the WSM, in theory anyways.   Anyone have a chubby and want to chime in?


----------



## fivetricks (May 7, 2019)

I'd build a barrel. Cruises just like a wsm and you can do it for 100.00 if you go basic. 300 if you REALLY go over the top with mods


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

I was looking at the Pit Barrel Smokers at Canadian Tire the other day, they seem simple enough but don't seem to be able to hit the low temps. Reviews say they hover around that 275 to 325 range, which is way too hot for me


----------



## fivetricks (May 7, 2019)

Those people are using too much fuel or are leaking air lol. You can set it to what ever you like.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2019)

I was able to pick up some different smokers during sales around January. I got a Pit Boss Copperhead for $109, a WSM 18 for $100, and a Barrel House for $45. I really liked cooking on the barrel. I've been mulling the decision for a while now and I will end up pull the trigger on a Hunsaker drum. You would be hard pressed to find people that aren't happy with that purchase.


----------



## Craig Ward (May 7, 2019)

$800 Drum, seems steep.  OkJ is releasing a Bronco Pro model, I think that's the name, looks pretty heavy duty.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2019)

Craig Ward said:


> $800 Drum, seems steep.  OkJ is releasing a Bronco Pro model, I think that's the name, looks pretty heavy duty.


Big Poppa Smokers sells DIY drum kits I believe and I think Hunsaker has DIY options too. I am not very handy so I will just pay to have that joker fully assembled upon delivery. I also don't want to hassle with finding my own drum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2019)

I have a 22 WSM/Guru setup. Had it for 7 or 8 years & it still works like new.
No other mods done. Yea it leaks a little, but it doesn't affect the performance of the smoker.
Casters would be nice, but mine sits outside right where I use it, so it really wouldn't be something I need.
Al


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 10, 2019)

For simplicity sake the WSM will work without much effort. You wanting an offset but then something that holds heat for a long time is contradictory to an offset. Offset usually requires more effort. That said there should be plenty in your price range since you're talking mods. If you want something that works out of the box without effort get the WSM. as a new owner i can confirm the leaks start to seal up from grease about halfway through the first cook, and i had no issues with my stock door, but if you do it's not impossible to bend it to the shape you need. 

for offset options, https://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/bayou-500-426.html this one used to be at costco and is a bit difficult to track down but has insane reviews. Price should be about what you wanted when switched to CAD. otherwise honestly any thicker grade steel offset with whatever mods you want should be in your budget unless you're going top top model.


----------



## MileHiGuy (May 17, 2019)

My Dad cooks great brisket on a chubby and has a guru that he uses with it.  He said he kind of wishes it was bigger though.  I'm getting a 22" WSM and that's my advice.  I just think for the cost it's worth it.  I'm going to try it a few times before I modify it at all.  Years back, I had an 18" WSM and it was great.  I've been using a electric smoker the last 6-7 years or so but it started to struggle here (In Denver CO) with starting when the temp is low.  

My two cents....


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 17, 2019)

Buy a WSM and spend the rest on meat.  GMC is right in that the WSM will seal up after using it a while.  For me, going to Lowes, HD, Walmart, etc. to get charcoal is a lot easier than loading up on splits.


----------



## Craig Ward (May 17, 2019)

I've been looking into things like crazy lately and I decided to build a drum. Same cooking area as a WSM 22 for 1/4 of the price. I'll post my progress once I get the materials


----------



## fivetricks (May 18, 2019)

Do make sure to post any questions you may have :-)


----------

